# Hunter 3/28



## RootDKJ (Mar 19, 2010)

So for those of us who are not going to the AZ Sugarloaf Summit, how about taking advantage of Hunter's Any Passholder Appreciation Day on March 28th?

I plan on being there, but I haven't been to Hunter since I was a kid, so I don't remember much about the place.  This also looks to be the last day of the season for me, as my responsibilities are really starting to pile up around home and work.  

Anyone else interested?


----------



## dmc (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll be there... Hope the trees are still good for ya...


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2010)

dmc said:


> I'll be there... Hope the trees are still good for ya...


A bunch of the PASR guys were talking about coming up as well.  I'm hoping for a good turnout.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 22, 2010)

Great deal!! Gonna head up unless sundown decides to open for one more weekend

steveo


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 22, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Great deal!! Gonna head up unless sundown decides to open for one more weekend
> 
> steveo


Great!  We'll have to decide a place & time to meet up.  

Anyway, if anyone doesn't have a season pass, Hunter is offering half-price lift tickets on 3/28 if you are a fan of their facebook page.

http://www.facebook.com/#!/note.php?note_id=411851841814



> Hello Facebook Fans!
> 
> We have the deal for you! We are offering a *HALF PRICE* ticket on *Sunday  March 28th* to all of our loyal Facebook fans! But wait! That's not  all! We're also offering a half price ticket voucher for your next visit  to Hunter Mountain valid for the remainder of the 2009/10 season!
> 
> ...


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 23, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Great!  We'll have to decide a place & time to meet up.



please do post a meeting place & time, I might be there as well. Probably won't know til Saturday night.


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> please do post a meeting place & time, I might be there as well. Probably won't know til Saturday night.


I was hoping one of the Hunter regulars might chime in here (cough...dmc cough cough) as I don't know Hunter at all.

I hope that you can make it though!


----------



## dmc (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not good at plans...
I usually just say meet at the lift map at the top of the quad...   If there's too many people you can ski down a few yards to a bigger space under the quad...


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2010)

dmc said:


> I'm not good at plans...
> I usually just say meet at the lift map at the top of the quad...   If there's too many people you can ski down a few yards to a bigger space under the quad...


Good enough for me!  

I'll be there early.  Does 10AM sound good for a meet up?  To early/late?


----------



## marcski (Mar 23, 2010)

How were the crowds at Hunter this past weekend?  What do you think it will be like on Sunday?  Crowded??


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 23, 2010)

It will be more crowded than usual due to a J1-J2 race on Midstation down thru Ike and close to 200 racers and spectators. Wish I could ski with you guys, but I am working the race. Stop by and cheer on the racers!


----------



## marcski (Mar 23, 2010)

I read the fine print too. You can only get the free tix if the resort your pass if from is closed.....Doesn't quite work for me.

_Valid on 09/10 full-season & midweek season passes of closed  resorts only. 

http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/tickets-passes/season_passholder_2.aspx

_It's interesting because under the events calendar you still get Root's link too:

http://www.huntermtn.com/huntermtn/calendar.aspx?mode=detail&eventId=season_passholder_day&filter=

So which do you think it is? Will they give you a pass if your area is still spinning?


----------



## dmc (Mar 23, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Good enough for me!
> 
> I'll be there early.  Does 10AM sound good for a meet up?  To early/late?



10 is kinda early for me... 
But I can manage...    haha...


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 23, 2010)

marcski said:


> I read the fine print too. You can only get the free tix if the resort your pass if from is closed.....Doesn't quite work for me.
> 
> _Valid on 09/10 full-season & midweek season passes of closed  resorts only.
> 
> ...


I'd say call 'em to be sure.  You can do better then the 1st link you have. 

50% off on 3/28 -> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=523975&postcount=5


----------



## dmc (Mar 23, 2010)

> Sunday, March 28 is Any Mountain Season Passholder Day! Bring your 09/10 season pass from any other mountain and we'll give you a free lift ticket on Sunday! Must be a full- or midweek 09/10 season pass.



Nothing about not spinning...


----------



## RootDKJ (Mar 26, 2010)

Roll Call Time!

Who else will be there?


----------



## marcski (Mar 26, 2010)

I'm out.  Based on the weather, we're going with the strong forecast for sun...as it seems its only going to be a bit warmer on Sunday. 2nd...we're going to Jiminy on Sat. Got the girls' free passes and e-coupons for the wife and I are only $30 per.  So the 4 of us will ski for $60. Not bad...brown bag lunch..we're good to go.  

If I were solo, I'd go to Hunter in a heartbeat. Thinking of Vt. next the next 2 weekends and that's looking like all she wrote for me.


----------



## dmc (Mar 26, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Roll Call Time!
> 
> Who else will be there?



See you at the map at 10


----------

